# Freecell



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeas I know, I must be desperate, but anyone good at maths?

I have played 2347 games
I have won 2042 games
Win percentage 87%

,,,my question is, if I win every game, how many must I play to reach 100%

curlyboy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

CurlyBoy said:


> ,,,my question is, if I win every game, how many must I play to reach 100%


Infinity.

If you played a million games, and lost one, you wouldn't have a 100% record.

Having said that, if the internal maths of the games has rounding errors, you could get to 99.9% or 99.99%, and it might display 100%.

Gerald


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

......awwww, I was hoping this thread would have gone further than that :twisted: :twisted: 

curlyboy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I prefer Spider Solitaire, medium difficulty, play for ages.

I also have a programme called Solid Gold Games. It has all the old arcade games (including Space Invaders), card games, puzzles, logic games etc. Keeps me amused a lot.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Whilst on games, isn't it about time the 'arcade' was refreshed.

tony


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi 
SWMBO is a freecell fanatic, at least 35 games a day, now completed over 23,000. I believe to complete all 1,000,000 she needs to live to about 180


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hearts for me!
And quite enjoy a round of Mahjong Tiles.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I am truly addicted to Scrabble on Ipad or word whatever it's called. In fact anyone want a game feel free to a challenge.

Greenie


----------

